# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  2013 storylines

## hward

Home and Away bosses have revealed that the soap will be featuring more school-based storylines next year.

Show chiefs have decided to increase the focus on Summer Bay High in 2013, and will also be introducing some new younger characters.

Series producer Lucy Addario told Home and Away's 25th Anniversary Magazine: "We've got a class of 2013 we are following and I'm really excited. I'm looking to tell some relevant stories that our audience is probably experiencing in real life.

"A lot of our new characters will be in the school and will have different issues to deal with."

Executive producer Julie McGauran added: "No matter how heightened our stories get, they have to be based in truth. Next year there will be a lot more stories back at Summer Bay High School.

"We believe that it is very important to explore issues surrounding high school as the landscape of education. Adolescence and social media continues to change and present new ideas on stories for the show to tackle."

Home and Away's traditional focus on fostering is also expected to be revisited in 2013.

Addario said: "We will be exploring why Summer Bay is such a wonderful place for these foster kids and what that brings to the community. We have new characters about to come in who are runaways - a brother and a sister, who carry with them a secret about who they are and what they are running away from."

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2012), dedelollol (21-11-2012), TaintedLove (30-11-2012), tammyy2j (28-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I love to see some old characters back who didnt die i.e. not Charlie

----------


## dedelollol

Charlie did die didnt she

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she did, so can only come back in a dream or flashback

----------


## dedelollol

Or unless she was in witness whatever it is called !!

----------


## Perdita

No, Ruby had to make the decision to have the life support switched off  :Sad:

----------


## TaintedLove

I love Home and Away. Its brilliant that I can watch the early Home and Away episodes on YouTube. They even have the pilot episode there too.
 :Big Grin: 
I miss Ailsa
 :Sad:

----------


## TaintedLove

I love Home and Away. Its brilliant that I can watch the early Home and Away episodes on YouTube. They even have the pilot episode there too.
 :Big Grin: 
I miss Ailsa
 :Sad:

----------

Perdita (30-11-2012)

----------


## Indi-06

> I love Home and Away. Its brilliant that I can watch the early Home and Away episodes on YouTube. They even have the pilot episode there too.
> 
> I miss Ailsa


And I miss Donald aka flat-head, Selena and Sally! :-(

----------


## Indi-06

> I love Home and Away. Its brilliant that I can watch the early Home and Away episodes on YouTube. They even have the pilot episode there too.
> 
> I miss Ailsa


And I miss Donald aka flat-head, Selena and Sally! :-(

----------


## TaintedLove

> And I miss Donald aka flat-head, Selena and Sally! :-(


I miss the original Pippa too....and Tom of course.

----------


## TaintedLove

> And I miss Donald aka flat-head, Selena and Sally! :-(


I miss the original Pippa too....and Tom of course.

----------


## lizann

wasnt sally suppose to be coming back?

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has given Digital Spy gossip on two new characters who are heading to Summer Bay.

Brother and sister duo Spencer and Maddie were seen last month in the first official promo for the 2013 season, turning up on the doorstep of newlyweds Roo Stewart and Harvey Ryan.

In an interview with Digital Spy this week, McGranger - who plays Irene Roberts - promised "intrigue" from the new arrivals.

McGranger revealed: "They arrive with a secret. That's all I can tell you - that there's a secret that is revealed within a couple of weeks. They're both terrific actors - terrific little actors. 

"Andrew [who plays Spencer] is playing much younger than what he is - I think he's about 23 and he's playing 17. Kassandra is playing Maddie, and I think they'll be a terrific addition to the Home and Away family with the intrigue and the secret they have."

She added: "Much later on down the track, their brother Chris turns up and there's a bit of drama there, too."

The arrival of Spencer and Maddie comes after show bosses promised to feature more fostering storylines and increase the number of scenes at Summer Bay High.

Asked whether Home and Away's writers are trying to take the show back to its roots, McGranger replied: "Oh, absolutely. I think there's a few things that are important to the success of a show like Home and Away. I think the viewers like the stalwarts, they like the lynchpins - the Alfs, the Irenes, the Leahsâ¦ and of course, the Marilyns, the Roos and the Harveys. 

"Those characters are important, but the young ones are the ones who, if you like, life happens to! They circle around the lynchpins, and I think the more young people you have on the show, the more opportunity there is for that kind of drama."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK. The show returns for its 2013 season on Network Seven in Australia in late January. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2EwfaSrJI

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has revealed that she would like to see some old faces return to Summer Bay.

The actress explained that she is keen to delve back into the history of her character Irene Roberts, who has been part of the soap since 1991.

Fans of Home and Away often call for Irene and the show's most established characters to feature more heavily in storylines.

Asked by Digital Spy if Irene has bigger plots ahead, McGranger replied: "I would love to tell you - if only I knew! I would love to see some of Irene's old characters come back: Selina, Fin, Paul and Mark - who are Fin's children and Irene's grandchildren - and Nathan, Damian.

"Maybe even Hayley and Nick. [We] probably won't get Nick back - he's a famous star in Hollywood.

"I also love working with Zac [Drayson] who plays Will, but I think his character's in jail at the moment. There's a lot of them in jail at the moment!"

She continued: "I'd love Irene to find love and get marriedâ¦ I haven't had a lot of luck with men. You'd think she would learn her lesson and say, 'No, no more!' But I think she longs for emotional attachment.

"I think she'd really love to fall in love and be swept off her feet and get married. Of course, in true soap style, chances are it's going to go to hell in a hand basket!"

Home and Away returns to Channel 5 on Monday, January 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2FJSXg9iS

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lynne McGranger has revealed that she would love to land a role on Emmerdale in the future.

The actress, who plays Summer Bay legend Irene Roberts, claimed that she wouldn't mind working through the cold winters at the show's village base.


McGranger told All About Soap: "I'd love to do one of your soaps - Emmerdale would be my first pick. I love the idea of being out in the country and wrapping up warm in a nice big coat.

"In Summer Bay you have to pretend it's hot all the time, so you're never allowed extra layers!"

However, McGranger also insisted that she has no plans to depart Home and Away in the foreseeable future.

She said: "It's a great show to work on - I'd be mad to leave. I get to come here [to the UK] and do panto, have regular work throughout the year and everyone's lovely."

McGranger added that Home and Away's producers may bring back characters from Irene's past this year.

She explained: "I had a good chat with the writers before I came over here, and they hinted we might be seeing some familiar faces from Irene's past coming back. Nothing's set in stone, but I'm hoping it's going to be some of her kids or grandchildren."

Home and Away returns to Channel 5 on Monday (January 7) at 1.15pm and 6pm.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2pLZv9YJX

----------


## hward

Interview with Lucy Addario in TV Week

*What's on the cards this year?*
We start 2013 in pursuit of Heath (Dan Ewing), last seen tied to a sinking boat in the middle of the ocean! What price will Adam (Martin Lynes) pay for this betrayel? Teenage runaways land on the doorstep of Summer Bay and we spend the first few weeks of the year discovering their secret. Also, a blast from Natalie's (Catherine Mack) past will play a key role in Casey's (Lincoln Younes) survival behind bars.

*Will any couples head down the aisle?*
Has there ever been a year in Summer Bay without a wedding? Stay tuned to find out! There will also be new couples, surprise unions and a love triangle that will tear two brothers apart.

*Any baby announcements this year?*
We're only halfway through plotting the 2013 season, so who knows what could happen? But, I can tell you a pregnancy is on the horizon.

*We saw Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and VJ (Felix Dean) flee the Bay last year - and word on when they may return?*
Leah and VJ's whereabouts remain a mystery. Only Liam (Axle Whitehead) and Natalie know their exact location and until they can be sure Adam and Jamie (Hugo Johnstone-Burt) are no longer a threat, we will remain in the dark.

*With a whole news cast of teenagers, is a focus on school dramas likely?*
Absolutely. It's exciting to explore stories that are relevant and they our young audience can identify with. Issues such as bullying and teen pregnancies are at the forefront of current social debate, so it's great to bring topices like these to light and raise awareness.

*Will we see any new sets?*
A new business venture for Romeo (Luke Mitchell) and Indi (Samara Weaving) will see the creation of a new set. Against all odds, another couple will take the big plunge and shack  up in a new apartment.

*Last year, the show travelled to the desert and Melbourne - any plans to do more location shoots?*
It all depends on where [script producer] Louise Bowes and her brilliant script team take the story. Last year, Kyle's (Nic Westaway) revenge on Casey after the shooting of their father required a remote location, so it was imperative that we ventured out of the comfort of Summer Bay.

*Roo (Georgia Parker) and Harvey (Marcu Graham) wed in last year's finale - what's ahead for them?*
It's going to be great to see Roo and Harvey settle down and face the day-to-day problems of married life. The honeymoon period is soon over when Roo and Harvey find themselves in conflict [over] their different views.

*Heath and Bianca (Lisa Gormley) have had a tumultuos relationship. what's in store for them?*
I'd love to see Bianca and Heath walk down the aisle. Their relationship has faced a few obstackes and more are on the horizon. If heath survives, it would be great to see them finally get their act together.

*What about Brax (Steve Peacocke)? He's broken up with Natalie - will he be single for long?*
He will attempt to reignite his relationship with Nat but it may be too little, too late.

*We've heard the news about Charlie returning. How might that occur?*
In the show's history, many characters have returned from the grave in various ways. You will need to wait and see but I can say some of the fans on social media forums are getting close!

*Are there any other cast members set to make a return?*
Home and Away has a rich tradition of acknowledging it's past and next year will be no different.

*How do you feel about Johnny Ruffo being in the cast - and what can we expect from his character?*
We're so excited to have Johnny's wonderful presence in Summer Bay. He is a joy to have around. Like Johnny, his character will be a charming, loveable larrikin.

*Summer Bay has had it's fair share of tragedies and natural disasters. Will the residents experience any of those this year?*
One of Summer Bay's favourites will receive some devastating news, which could tear a young couple apart. An undiagnosed health condition will result in tragedy for a family.

*What can we expect from Alf's (Ray Meagher) storyline?*
Just when Alf thinks it's safe to relax once his sisters depart, he finds himself in the middle of a domestic conflict, as he guides Roo and Harvey through a teenage runaway drama.

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2013)

----------

